# Elk Antler Chews?



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anyone given their dog elk antler chews? I am checking some out to throw in with my dog food order, but was just wondering if anyone has experience with these either good or bad.

My dogs have had no bad reactions to any type of bone - natural or Nylabone type varieties, but I have never tried an antler. The description claims their great for the toughest chewers and won't splinter as much as other bones. Any thoughts? They're pricey, but if they'll really last a while for an EXTREME chewer than it's completely worth the price to me.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine have been getting them for years -- love them  Just make sure you get big enough ones so it's harder to break off pieces.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine love elk antlers even more than they love deer ones (which is a lot). Antlers don't splinter and my dogs have never had any kind of bad reaction, no matter how long they chew. (Crystal did get crumbly dry poop once when she chewed one for a long time, but didn't seem to be in any discomfort.)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I got one at a show a month ago and it is still able to be chewed on, but then again I let my dogs eat them. This was passed around from dog to dog (as everyone stole it from BB) and I would say it is only half gone.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

As long as they are big enough for the dog they last forever at my house. I have serious chewers and they have hardly made a dent in them. They don't cause any upset to their systems (and one of my dogs has some weird allergies). They love them.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

One of the few things my dog can't get through quickly.. But at the same time he's not very interested in his anymore 

On a similar note, does anyone know if it would be safe for me to dunk it/boil it in some chicken broth or something? That might get him interested again.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My dogs have an actual elk antler, LOL. A friend (who hunts, but this antler was a shed) gave it to me. They like it OK but I think I need to cut it up in smaller pieces. I saw small antler pieces (maybe 1/10 of the antler) at the pet store for $10 each. I think I'll tell my friend he can make a ton of money off his sheds!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Willowy said:


> My dogs have an actual elk antler, LOL. A friend (who hunts, but this antler was a shed) gave it to me. They like it OK but I think I need to cut it up in smaller pieces. I saw small antler pieces (maybe 1/10 of the antler) at the pet store for $10 each. I think I'll tell my friend he can make a ton of money off his sheds!


Stinks that is illegal here. Antler sheds are considered state property here and the game warden will fine you a pretty penny. I order mine as natural antler sheds out of Michigan.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, that's just weird. I would assume that anything (not alive) you find on your private property would be yours no matter what. I mean, it's illegal to possess eagle or owl feathers (and other parts), but it doesn't matter whether you found them or bought them from China, you just plain can't have them, so that kind of makes more sense. Saying that you can own antlers but not if you found them on your property is just odd. But I guess nobody ever said the wildlife people made any sense, LOL.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Well, that's just weird. I would assume that anything (not alive) you find on your private property would be yours no matter what. I mean, it's illegal to possess eagle or owl feathers (and other parts), but it doesn't matter whether you found them or bought them from China, you just plain can't have them, so that kind of makes more sense. Saying that you can own antlers but not if you found them on your property is just odd. But I guess nobody ever said the wildlife people made any sense, LOL.


I have no idea what would happen if a game warden actually saw the antlers and I had to prove where I got them. I also thinks it's odd that as far as I know I can own Michigan shed antlers apparently but not Texas ones. Oh well I guess I'll keep my receipt...lol.


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses!

I didn't end up being able to afford any extra items with my dog food order today but I am quite excited to get the boys some antlers this pay day - definitely sounds like something they will like.

None of the (very limited selection of) shops around here has them - Does anyone know of any good online resources? Doggiefood.com has them for 19.95 each (for a larger one) - any better deals?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazon.com sells them, they sell a pack of 3 or more (depending on size) deer antlers that I recently bought and I think there are two left from that bunch but they got passed around a lot. They also sell individual elk, there largest is 19.95 but that is an x-large one the large is 10.39 plus shipping unless you pay for prime. They also have moose antlers but those are really expensive.

BestBullySticks.com also sells them.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I know someone one who just bought a large rack off of ebay...they saved a TON of money...and their Danes LOVE it!:wink:

(That is my plan as soon as I find one that I like!LOL)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think if you look at a hunting-supply website (or at Amazon or eBay), you can find whole antlers for a lower cost than the little bits they sell as dog chews. Hunters clack 2 antlers together to attract a buck (to what he thinks is a fight over does), and I don't think they're going to pay $50 per antler.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I think if you look at a hunting-supply website (or at Amazon or eBay), you can find whole antlers for a lower cost than the little bits they sell as dog chews. Hunters clack 2 antlers together to attract a buck (to what he thinks is a fight over does), and I don't think they're going to pay $50 per antler.


Yep. Mine are from ebay. Cheaper than ordering specifically "made for dog" antlers. Stuff through pet stores and "for dogs" is usually more expensive and no different.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I just saw an ebay listing for 10 pounds of antler for just $38.50 free shipping O_O


----------



## missk4012 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow - Ebay it is, I think. I'll have to go check it out! As well as the hunting supply places - I'm sure they should have some deals. Thanks!


----------



## jerlane (May 31, 2010)

Our dog loves them. Here is another option for buying them. I've ordered from him a few times and he ships quickly. Prices are better than pet stores.

http://antlerchews.com/


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw some that we're split, which are better? Split of whole? Have been thinking about getting some (since they las so long, thr more expensive price for 'dog' antlers wouldn't really be bad) how long do the split ones last?


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Charis said:


> Stinks that is illegal here. Antler sheds are considered state property here and the game warden will fine you a pretty penny.


Wow, that's interesting. Any idea what the reasoning is behind the law?


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I saw some that we're split, which are better? Split of whole? Have been thinking about getting some (since they las so long, thr more expensive price for 'dog' antlers wouldn't really be bad) how long do the split ones last?


My rottie chews the split ones quite fast ... but she doesn't like the whole as much so I buy her whole antlers then split them when she starts to loose interest. We shipped some "stuff" from overseas recently, among them a moose rack my oldest son got at his 9th birthday almost 30 years ago. Mandy went wild when she smelled it. She did everything she could to get at it, so the son got it back slightly chewed in a couple of places. LOL


----------

